# Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?



## Kevinderfrager23994 (9. Januar 2019)

*Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*

entspricht 1080p auflösung mit 4xssaa von der Kantenglätungs Qualität!!! Wie wen man 2160p auflösung hat ?

Und was entspricht dan 2x ssaa von der Kantenglätungs Qualität?

Habe verstanden das 1080p 1080p bleibt mir geht es um die Kantenglätungs Qualität!

Und noch eine frage zu Resolutionscale ( Auflösungsskalierung) option 

Beispiel 1. man hat eine auflösung von 2160p 
Resolutionscale ist auf 100% oder faktor 1 ist das dan 2160p 4k also die native auflösung?

Beispiel 2. Auflösung 2160p Resolutionscale ist auf 200% oder faktor 2 wird dan doppelt Hoch skaliert  also 4320p 8k


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*



Kevinderfrager23994 schrieb:


> entspricht 1080p auflösung mit 4xssaa von der Kantenglätungs Qualität!!! Wie wen man 2160p auflösung hat ?
> 
> Und was entspricht dan 2x ssaa von der Kantenglätungs Qualität?
> 
> ...


 Da läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter, wenn man so etwas liest.
Schon eine ziemliche Frechheit, der Beitrag.


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*

200% entspricht der 4fachen Auflösung, aus 1080P wird 4K
4xSSAA entspricht der 4fachen Auflösung, aus 4k wird 8K.


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*

Da läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter, wenn man so etwas liest.
Schon eine ziemliche Frechheit, der Beitrag.
 # wuswlsurfer 


Wiso stimmt was nicht?


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*

# Hisn 

Danke dir und 100% oder Faktor 1 entspricht dan logischerweise  der nativen eingestellten Auflösung des Monitors zb 2160p 100% scale oder faktor 1 = 2160p oder ?


----------



## blautemple (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*

Ja...


----------



## Gimmick (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*



HisN schrieb:


> 200% entspricht der 4fachen Auflösung, aus 1080P wird 4K
> 4xSSAA entspricht der 4fachen Auflösung, aus 4k wird 8K.



1080p mit 4xSSAA/200% Res. Scaling ergibt zwar intern die selbe Auflösung wie natives 4k, macht aber 1 anderen Eindruck vong Kantenglätungs Qualität her.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*



Kevinderfrager23994 schrieb:


> entspricht 1080p auflösung mit 4xssaa von der Kantenglätungs Qualität!!! Wie wen man 2160p auflösung hat ?


Rein bei der Kantenglättung und somit Bildruhe bei Bewegung ist FHD mit 4x SSAA/DSR sogar besser als natives UHD weil das hat zwar viel mehr Pixel aber keine Kantenglättung.
Man hat also immer noch leichtes Kantenflimmern und in der Entfernung Texturflackern. Problem bei UHD/4K kostet eine gute Kantenglättung zu viel Leistung also bleibt nur TAA.
Dieses temporal Anti Aliasing arbeitet leider nur mit optischen Tricks wodurch das Bild zwar ruhiger wird aber auch an Schärfe verliert also UHD/4K mit TAA ist auch nicht optimal.

PS: Wenn du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast und das Spiel kein SSAA oder Auflösungsskalierung hat dann: Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren,
DSR Glättung 0%(wichtig) und dann im Spiel (nicht auf dem Desktop) die Auflösung 3840x2160 auswählen aber nicht vergessen es kostet genauso viel Leistung wie natives UHD/4K.
Im Spiel muss dann AA aus sein und die Auflösungsskalierung auf 100% stehen. Andere DSR Faktoren skalieren leider unsauber und man muss die Glättung erhöhen also unschärfer.

Hier und hier mehr Infos.


----------



## Ion (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*

Edit: 

Aus gegebenen Anlass ziehe ich meine Hilfestellung hiermit offiziell zurück.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*



Kevinderfrager23994 schrieb:


> # wuswlsurfer
> 
> Wiso stimmt was nicht?


Du kannst ja nicht mal meinen Avatarsnamen richtig abschreiben. 

Die Fehler im 1. Beitrag konnte ich gar nicht alle zählen.

Der Beitrag ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*

# wuswlsurfer 

Habe Legasthenie danke


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu SSAA Kantenglätung?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Rein bei der Kantenglättung und somit Bildruhe bei Bewegung ist FHD mit 4x SSAA/DSR sogar besser als natives UHD weil das hat zwar viel mehr Pixel aber keine Kantenglättung.
> Man hat also immer noch leichtes Kantenflimmern und in der Entfernung Texturflackern. Problem bei UHD/4K kostet eine gute Kantenglättung zu viel Leistung also bleibt nur TAA.
> Dieses temporal Anti Aliasing arbeitet leider nur mit optischen Tricks wodurch das Bild zwar ruhiger wird aber auch an Schärfe verliert also UHD/4K mit TAA ist auch nicht optimal.
> 
> ...



Ob dsr 2160p oder Nativ 2160 p kommt doch aufs gleiche raus der Effekt von dsr ist doch alles auf ne feinere Auflösung zu bringen. Damit ist alles Glatter hab es selber getestet ansonsten zu 4k mit taa laut vielen Seiten und tests ist es bestätigt das ab 1440p kaum mehr unscharf vorhanden ist und ab 2160p die unscharfe komplett weg ist von taa somit 4k + Taa scharfes Bild und glatten kanten danke dir


----------

